# Keine Netzwerkverbindung - Netzwerkkartenproblem



## honeyboy (27. Januar 2004)

hidiho...

Ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit meinem Netzwerk, genau er gesagt mit meiner Netzwerkkarte.
Ich habe zwei aktive PCs im Netzwerk, insgesamt drei. Einer ist ans Internet angeschlossen und steht am Dachboden, der zweite steht in meinem Zimmer.
Heute Nachmittag hat wieder mal Windows gesponnen, mein geliebter "Kernel32"-Fehler trat auf (nix geht mehr, nach drei Sekunden ertönt bei jedem Tastendruck und jeder Mausbewegung ein Beep ausm PC-Speaker) wodurch ich abwürgen und neustarten musste, was wieder mal Ewigkeiten dauerte (erst nach ~20 Boots hatte ich einen Windows-Login vor mir, dem nach anmeldung auch die aktuellen Grafikeinstellungen passten...). Davor funktionierte noch alles perfekt, aber anschließend konnte ich nicht mehr aufs Netzwerk zugreifen (weiß nicht, wie lange das nach dem Boot war, also auch nicht, obs direkt damit zusammenhängt. dachte nur, es wäre evtl. wichtig). Vom "oberen" PC ging alles einwandfrei, aber wenn ich bei meinem Win98 im Zimmer das Netzwerk öffnen wollte bekam ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass das netzwerk nicht durchsucht werden konnte (und dass ich in der MS-Hilfe unter dem und dem Abschnitt Hilfe bekommen könnte - ja, klar, ich denke ich könnt euch vorstellen wie sehr das geholfen hat  )
Zuerst glaubte ich an einen Software-seitigen Fehler, aber vor kurzem hab ich entdeckt, dass vor meiner Netzwerkkarte in meinem Zimmer im Geräte-Manager ein kleines, gelbes Rufzeichen steht  Unter "Gerätekonflikte" steht lapidar, das keine Konflikte vorliegen XD Wenn ich jedoch gleich im ersten Reiter nachsehe kann ich entdecken, dass sie mir folgende Meldung präsentieren: "Das Gerät ist nicht vorhanden, funktioniert nicht richtig oder es sind nicht alle Treiber vorhanden (Code 10)"
Treiber sind alle da, und dass das Gerät nicht vorhanden ist glaube ich auch nicht   Bei der Karte selber leuchten beide Kontrollichter neben dem Kabeleingang, und auch mein Hub findet meinen PC.

Habe bis jetzt noch nie derartige Probleme gehabt; meine Netzwerkkarte ist eine "EP-320X-R" von Surecom, die ich vor knapp eineinhalb (?) Jahren gekauft habe. Wie gesagt, bisher keinerlei Probleme, und dieses Problem tritt auch erst vollkommen plötzlich auf...


Wäre wirklich außerordentlich nett, wenn mir irgendjemand helfen könnte....Meine Beschreibungen sind zwar etwas vage, wenn es noch Fragen gibt daher bitte, bitte melden, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass es hier jemanden gibt der evtl. schonmal mit dem gleichen Problem zu tun gehabt hat.



mfg
honeyboy


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Ein paar Fragen:
1. Kannst du vom Rechner auf dem Dachboden deinen Rechner anpingen (in der Kommandozeile/Eingabeaufforderung "ping 192.168.0.XXX" eingeben mit der IP deines Rechners)?
2. Kannst du einen Rechner finden, wenn du im Adressfeld eines beliebigen Ordners \\Rechnername oder \\Rechnerip (<- die richtigen Werte eintippen!) eintippst?
Ein paar Tipps:
1. Netzwerkkarteneintrag aus dem Gerätemanager löschen. Dann die Karte neu erkennen lassen und schaun was passiert.
2. Probier deine Netzwerkkarte in einem anderen PCI Slot aus.
3. Antworte auf die oberen Fragen oder schreib, dass jetzt alles klappt   vielleicht fällt dann ja noch jemand anders was ein.


----------



## honeyboy (27. Januar 2004)

Hm, pingen ist eine gute Idee, hab ich bisher nur von dem PC in meinem Zimmer versucht, und da hat er nix empfangen. Von hier aber hab ich bei allen vier Paketen Zeitüberschreitungen...

Bei der zweiten Methode kann er nix finden  eigentlich eh logisch...egal

Werd jetzt mal versuchen, den Eintrag zu entfernen etc....mal sehen

EDIT: Tja, wenn ich versuche, die Karte zu entfernen bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der PC dazu neu gestartet werden muss. Ich bestätige mit Ja, der Tray bleibt stecken und wenn ich "händisch" (Startmenü, Strg+Alt+Entf, Reset, ...) neustarte ist die Karte immer noch da 


THX auf jeden Fall mal für deine (vor allem schnelle!) Antwort!


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Zum Edit: Den Eintrag bekommst du auf jeden Fall raus wenn du einmal ohne Netzwerkkarte startest.


----------



## Erpel (27. Januar 2004)

Ganz lapidar, haste einfach mal die Treiber neuinstalliert? Ist ja ne angegebene Fehlerquelle, und vielleicht wurde durch die Windowsspinnerei da was kaputt gemacht.


----------



## honeyboy (28. Januar 2004)

Hab ich eigentlich schon versucht, hat nicht wirklich geklappt...bau jetzt mal aus und wieder ein, denke, danach sollte es klappen.


EDIT: Toll, jetzt hab ich den Eintrag entfernen können, kann die Netzwerkkarte aber nimmer installieren, da er dazu Daten von der Win98-CD braucht, die ich nicht habe...und ich hab natürlich kA mehr wie ich das damals gelöst hab :wallbash: e....hat niemand Erfahrung damit?

EDIT2: So, scheinbar liegen die entsprechenden Dateien unter C:\Windows bzw. C:\Windows\System, aber selbst wenn ich die Karte neu installiere funktioniert es nicht; immer noch der gleiche Fehler


----------



## fluessig (28. Januar 2004)

Letzter Tipp: Probier die Karte in einem anderen Rechner (aber schau, dass du vorher die Treiber für das entsprechende OS bekommst). Klappt das auch nicht, dann würde ich mich langsam an die traurige Wahrheit gewöhnen - die Karte ist Schrott.


----------



## honeyboy (28. Januar 2004)

Nein, isse nicht...

kA wie, ich habs aber jedenfalls geschafft, alles wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. Hatte die Card zweimal im Gerätemanager, beide waren deaktiviert, ich hab einfach aus Langeweile die eine aktiviert und siehe da: Netzwerkzugriffe möglich, jetzt gehts sogar sofort und ohne die zwei-Minute-Verzögerung die ich immer hatte, wenn ich von "unten" auf "oben" zugreifen wollte 

DANKE an euch alle für eure Hilfe! 

EDIT: Scheinbar muss ich das jetzt nach jedem abwürgen o.ä. machen


----------

